# Replacement stereo unit with bluetooth



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi all,

Our new Peugeot Boxer based van (Autosleeper Symbol) was described as having bluetooth connectivity, which it has. Unfortunately this is only whilst the ignition is on through the phone system, which means that the LED daytime lights are also on, which drains the battery. So I am trying to find out if there is a replacement stereo head unit available that fits all the following criteria - has anyone else done this, or is it just not possible?

Fits the Boxer/Ducato/Jumper dash with no cutting. (Single DIN).
Allows the operation of the steering wheel controls (volume, source etc.)
Will accept bluetooth input from an iPad.
Is compatible with the Cambus electrics.
Does not need CD player.
Reasonable quality sound
RDS radio

Thanks for any (useful) help/advice!


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Would it not just be better to rewire the existing radio to the leisure battery so that it can be on at all times and not just when the ignition is on?


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251500662836

I have one of these , works superbly


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

Existing radio only has CD player, no Bluetooth, so wiring to leisure battery will not sort problem. Thanks for the thought though.


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

Unfortunately current head unit has no visible aux in socket either.


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

The following unit fits the bill but won't get over your biggest problem of having the running lights on - that will require you to feed power from elsewhere as already suggested by others.

Also, be aware that you'll probably need a fascia adapter, aerial adapter and a canbus module and harness for the steering controls.

Been there, done all that, and it took loads of research and modification - in fact, fitting aftermarket cruise control was easier!

http://www.halfords.com/sat-nav-aud...s/pioneer-deh-4600bt-rds-tuner-with-bluetooth

PS - if your dashboard has the "look like wood effect" around the radio, it compromises the fit of the fascia adapter.


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for that Bob-in-dav, radio unit does have separate feed, just Bluetooth that will not work without ignition on. No plastic wood on dash. Good to know that it can be done - did Halfords fit it for you?


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

FordPrefect said:


> Thanks for that Bob-in-dav, - did Halfords fit it for you?


Not in a million years would I let a Halfords bod anywhere near my pride and joy!!

I do have a little part time job with said company so get good staff discount and access to the databases for wiring kits etc which I then use to buy my stuff on ebay for a lot less money eg aerial adapter £5.00 in Halfords 50pence on ebay! :wink:


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

FordPrefect said:


> Thanks for that Bob-in-dav, - did Halfords fit it for you?


Not in a million years would I let a Halfords bod anywhere near my pride and joy!!

I do have a little part time job with said company so get good staff discount and access to the databases for wiring kits etc which I then use to buy my stuff on ebay for a lot less money eg aerial adapter £5.00 in Halfords 50pence on ebay! :wink:


----------

